# They kicked me off healthboards



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The healthboards bb, kicked me off for suppling information from the UNC for hypnotherapy for IBS. I did not post anything commercial, just the informatiion of a legitamate and recognized treatment for IBS. I guess they personally took it upon themselves to decide what treatments people should learn and hear about. That p***ed me off. I guess we should be thankful that our great leader here, does not decide what treatments people should hear and learn about. I think I might start a campaign from people who have been helped by this form of treatment to post to their bb. I am going to do that. If you have been helped by hypnotherapy for IBS please post that to this bb, I hope the link works, if not let me know. Hypnosis is a recognized mmedical treeatment, just like anything!!!!!! Thanks This is what I posted and I did not advertise anything I do at all. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm http://www.healthboards.com/cgi/forumdispl...e=75&LastLogin= ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I'm sorry this happened to you & sorry for all of those that may not learn about it because of this. Hopefully all those folks at healthboard will head over here. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks BQ. I am glad you did.







Okay skip the campaign







and posting over there it. I probably should even have mentioned it, I guess I posted before I thought it through completely and it will probably cause more problems and no one will be wiser for it. Thanks and my applogies.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Not without your superb teaching techniques!







BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

That's pretty scary Eric. These people putting on a health board, and not allowing information on hypnotherapy? Hypnotherapy has been an accepted form of treatment, approved by the BMA (British Medical Assoc.) in 1955, and AMA in 1958. I have to agree with you and say "Thanks Jeff."AZ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,I also posted on the other post on the IBS forum - but I feel you have a right to defend your name - when all you have done is trying to show that hypnotherapy could be an effective treatment.Clair


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sigh....Sorry this happened to you. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

oh helllllooooooo!!!! *dripping sarcasm mode*it's sad when people are closed-minded and afraid. i would be pissed off too, eric! you work so hard in trying to help people. please know that we all appreciate what you do here.hang in there eric.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, it seems that the moderator "Harry" wants to push what he wants and doesn't have room for other ideas. He has edited my posts and warned me but not kicked me off yet. Think I'll go ahead and tell him what I think of "his" board and let him give me the "boot". There is not much to read about there anyway unless you want "Harry" to tell you what calcium or herbal brand supplement to take. Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, I was just reading a post on the healthboards bb. This man was wanting advice on whether he has IBS and what to do. Mr. Harry has diagnosed his problem as a "candida" infection of the gut and prescribed yogurt to cure the problem. How about that medical advice? Norb


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi all,Shows there are still closed minds however in time they will have to go with the evidence of results. I the meantime, we can welcome there here







Best RegardsMike


----------

